# brake conversion finaly doing it



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

Alright some of you might have read my other thread asking about if these calipers and holders i received could work on a mk3 2.0l. I put them up and the holes ligned up. So i went ahead and bough rotors for em. Now im going to install them and see if they work. The reason im posting this is some one told me to make it since no one had tried these before.
Here are some pictures. I am using old pads till i know they work becuase i dont feel like spending usesless money.
























But here is my worry. Their is quiet a large space from the pads to the rotor. Is that just because they are very used?
























Well i went out to start working and the allen wrenvch i need is missing








So this means time to clean











_Modified by akid420 at 1:13 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: brake conversion finaly doing it (akid420)*

Why did you paint the rotors? All that crap is going to do is end up on the pads, and screw up the braking action?
And why install the brakes with wornout pads?


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
rotors came painted.
and using old pads bc if set up doesnt work i dont want to of have wasted too much money. i plan on buying semi performace ones because rotors are nice and this is supposed to be a upgrade.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
so never found allen wrench. so i asked some one to get me a metric set bc i dont own one only inchs. and they bring me a set that doesnt have the one i need. guess im goin to autozone tomorow morning and give this another shot.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (akid420)*

You need to scrub off the paint before installing the rotors, AND spend the money for new brake pads.
You aren't going to able to tell if the brakes fit right without new pads. And without new pads and rotors that are bare metal, you won't be able to tell if the brakes are working right or not.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

ok thankyou any one know good online store for good pads?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (akid420)*

You have to know what calipers you have before you can order pads.
I recently got a good price on brake pads from RockAuto.com


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

oh ya sorry i forget people haven't read previous thread. they are from a mk5 passat awd 1.8.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_You need to scrub off the paint before installing the rotors, 

That won't be necessary, disks come painted all the time from OEM, looks like a type of geomet.
Do you know what disk thickness is suppose to fit in those calipers compared to what you have?
It shouldn't be a problem, you should check the piston travel required to close the gap. Too much can A) pop the piston out due to more pad wear, or B) allow the piston to **** more than normal in its bore.
Another thing to look at is whent he pads wear, the caliper body moves inboard, be sure you have clearance to suspension parts etc. as the wheel turns and such....
See if the setup works with those pads, and than.... buy new ones right away (thats what I would do)


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

yup thats exactly what i plan on doing this weekend, weather allowing that is. im 90% sure that these rotors are same size as the one those caliper is supposed to hold.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (akid420)*

Is the disk in that photo pulled all the way to one side with no pad on that side??? Perhaps just a lot of pad wear....
I just realized that c.o.c.k. is considered a bad word and the vortex '****' it out


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

no theirs a pad on that side but its soo worn down that the rotor cant touch it and has prob 1/8-1/4 space. i hope new pads are pretty thick


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

alright took some pictures. not doing a DIY till i actually finsih it and make sure it actually works. 
original set up:
































new stuff going in:
















new stuff on:
























well i did both sides. but i have no one to help me bleed my brakes







so i gotta wait till some one will wake up to help me sometime. than ill know if this set up will work. hopefully

















_Modified by akid420 at 12:36 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (akid420)*

I think you're nuts to put those calipers and rotors on without servicing them first. The PO painted the rubber, just how well do you expect the boots and seals to work in that condition?
And you can see the rust blisters under the paint on the calipers.
The very least you should have done is replace the seals and boots, clean off the pistons, and the piston bores to make sure the pistons aren't/don't seize or leak.
There's a reason that the guy who sold you those parts painted them (looks like it was conceal damage/rust). You really need to overhaul the calipers, replace the brake pads, and remove all that cheap paint from the rotors, before you try driving on those brakes.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

OK thanks I'm sorry i didn't specify earlier that this is completely a test. i just want to see if it will work. if it does than yes I'm buying new pads and re-building calipers


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (akid420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akid420* »_ if it does than yes I'm buying new pads and re-building calipers

Good idea


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

ya and im broke







but x-mas is right around the corner so right after ill be re-building, new pads and make everything perfect. i know they work though. i had some one hold the brake down while i screwed in the bolts and the wheels didn't slip a bit.


----------

